# Portuguese Pronounciation



## aedude94

Hi! I am trying to learn Portuguese and have a few concerns about the pronounciation of certain things. I speak Spanish and English, so a lot of Portuguese seems easy to learn, but the pronounciation is what is hard, but it is also my favorite part of the langauge! I love how Portuguese sounds! But I have a few questions. First, if I pronounce the "di" and end "de" sounds like a "gee" sound in English (like in sponGY), will I be understood where that sound is not made? Also, same questions with the "ti" and end "te". How does a final m or n affect the pronouciation of vowels? Is this similar to French, the nasal sounds there? Because I also know a bit of French, so any comparison could help. Finally, my really important questions, is R really pronounced as an English H? Well, at the beginning of words? How about at the end of words? Every verb (besides the verb for "to put" and its derivitives) ends in a R, so does that mean the ending of verbs are never pronounced as an R and only as an H? When do you pronounce the R as an English R? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Alandria

Here goes...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Vowels


----------



## MOC

All of those things you refered are related to Brazilian Portuguese, which is ok if it's what you're aiming for. None of those applies in Portugal Portuguese.


----------



## Outsider

Hello, welcome to the forum. 



aedude94 said:


> First, if I pronounce the "di" and end "de" sounds like a "gee" sound in English (like in sponGY), will I be understood where that sound is not made?


I live in such a region, and I would say yes. 



aedude94 said:


> Also, same questions with the "ti" and end "te".


Again, no problem if you pronounce them as "chee".



aedude94 said:


> How does a final m or n affect the pronouciation of vowels? Is this similar to French, the nasal sounds there? Because I also know a bit of French, so any comparison could help.


In Portuguese, nasal vowels at the end of words are usually indicated by adding an -_m_ (or -_ns_ in the plural). Generally, the situation is similar to French, with two important exceptions:


Traditionally, Portuguese had no words ending in -_n_, but some have appeared in scientific jargon recently. Their pronunciation varies. It seems to me that in Portugal the -_n_ tends to be fully pronounced, and does not nasalize the vowel, while in Brazil it tends to be read as though it were an -_m_.
The endings _-am_ and _-em_ (_-ens_ in the plural) are not only nasal, but they are also diphthongs. You can listen to their pronunciation here, and you can see the phonetic representation in the page Alandria linked to. So, _-am_ is not a plain nasal "a". To represent a nasal "a" at the end of words, we use _-ã_ (plural _-ãs_). The ending _-êm_ has a special pronunciation in some dialects. In others, it's pronounced just like _-em_.



aedude94 said:


> Finally, my really important questions, is R really pronounced as an English H? Well, at the beginning of words? How about at the end of words?


In many Brazilian dialects, yes. But the pronunciation of the "strong" R* varies considerably between dialects. We've had a couple of threads about this, but I'm not sure I can find one. Here's a good summary.

* As in Spanish, most Portuguese dialects have two kinds of R; the other one is a flap, just like the Spanish "r" in _pero_.



aedude94 said:


> Every verb (besides the verb for "to put" and its derivitives) ends in a R, so does that mean the ending of verbs are never pronounced as an R and only as an H?


The verb "to put" also ends with an -_r_: _pôr_. 

You will often notice that colloquially people don't pronounce the final -_r_ of infinitives (_falar_ becomes _falá_, and so on). This is particularly common in Brazil.



aedude94 said:


> When do you pronounce the R as an English R? Thanks so much!!!


The English R, which is an approximant, only exists in the Brazilian _caipira_ dialect, where it's used after vowels. Most Portuguese dialects do not have it.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> You will often notice that colloquially people don't pronounce the final -_r_ of infinitives (_falar_ becomes _falá_, and so on). This is particularly common in Brazil.


 
That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.

I suggest you listen to a lot of Brazilian music to get the hang of it. Why not get started here ? 

Cheers!


----------



## ryba

Hi, aedude94.

Here you've got two links to discussions concerning different kinds of pronunciation of R:

A letra R

Pronouncing the R like in Rodar

There might have been more discussions, just use the search.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.
> 
> I suggest you listen to a lot of Brazilian music to get the hang of it. Why not get started here ?
> 
> Cheers!


 
Macu, 

I'm inclined to agree with you as for the very soft flow of air that in general Brazilian dialect has replaced letter 'r' in the position being discussed.

Not sure though if songs are a good basis of comparison, as singing, like TV and radio achoring/narration, is a studied affair and singers are more often than not super careful as to how they pronounce the words they sing, to the point of training that. It's not at all spontaneous, you know.

By the way, Marisa Monte is what one would call a gooddess! 

  

Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.


Hi. I understand what you are saying, and maybe you're right, but I would question your objection a little further. Is it possible that in careful pronunciation the final -_r_ is pronounced , but colloquially it (often) simplifies to zero?

By the way, my description is not based only on Brazilian Portuguese. Although not as frequent here, the Portuguese sometimes drop the final -_r_, too.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Macu,
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you as for the very soft flow of air that in general Brazilian dialect has replaced letter 'r' in the position being discussed.
> 
> Not sure though if songs are a good basis of comparison, as singing, like TV and radio achoring/narration, is a studied affair and singers are more often than not *super careful as to how they pronounce the words they sing*, to the point of training that. It's not at all spontaneous, you know.
> 
> By the way, Marisa Monte is what one would call a gooddess!
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços!


 
That's exactly why I suggested he learned from singers. When he comes to speak spontaneously, he will not make the gross mistake of not pronouncing the h sound at all.

A Goddess, a diva, no doubt. And she was only 21 at the time of that footage!


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Is it possible that in careful pronunciation the final -_r_ is pronounced , but colloquially it (often) simplifies to zero?




Yes, I can do it myself when I speak _really _fast, but it is not so often as foreign ears might assume. That's not the case when we speak at a normal pace. Ask a Brazilian to drop the h sound and you will immediately notice the difference. Moreover, foreign speakers don't usually speak so fast, so they'd better train the h sound carefully if they don't want to sound funny.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Why not speaking the final position R like in Spanish? That'd be easier since you speak Spanish. That's the pronunciation in Portugal and South of Brazil (including São Paulo, where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used). And it's kinda annoying to me, and I repeat, TO ME, the pronunciation of a final position R as /h/ or /x/.

So I'd tell you to pronounce initial R (both words and syllabe) and RR as your H and final position R (both words and syllabe) and intervocalic R as Spanish R.
By the way, we'd NEVER drop the final R in the inifinitive of the verbs "pôr and "vir"... although we do that for other verbs in infinitive... The reason? Don't ask me. That's the way things are. ^^

PS.: I've noticed that in Santa Catarina seashore, there are the three final position R pronunciation: like in Spanish, like English H and like English R (the _caipira_ pronunciation). And I've listened to people who made the three sounds at the same sentence!!!

PS².: My English is bad today.


----------



## edupa

> =ronanpoirier;2213194]Why not speaking the final position R like in Spanish? That'd be easier since you speak Spanish. That's the pronunciation in Portugal and South of Brazil (including São Paulo, where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used).


 

The flat intervocalic 'r' is a common feature of dialects from all over the state of São Paulo, including the city of São Paulo, especially, but not only, the area surrounding the city's midtown area.

This retroflex 'r' pronounced in the city of São Paulo is not as sharp as the caipira 'r', but it can get quite strong and noticeable as one goes closer to São Paulo's outskirts. 

Natives of São Paulo's midtown area (myself included) may at times produce a very soft variation of the retroflex 'r' in their speech. Speakers of that midtown dialect who happen to get "caught" producing such stigmatized sound will readily claim that it was just a "slip of the tongue" 

 

Abraços


----------



## ronanpoirier

edupa said:


> The flat intervocalic 'r' is a common feature of dialects from all over the state of São Paulo, including the city of São Paulo, especially, but not only, the area surrounding the city's midtown area.
> 
> This retroflex 'r' pronounced in the city of São Paulo is not as sharp as the caipira 'r', but it can get quite strong and noticeable as one goes closer to São Paulo's outskirts.
> 
> Natives of São Paulo's midtown area (myself included) may at times produce a very soft variation of the retroflex 'r' in their speech. Speakers of that midtown dialect who happen to get "caught" producing such stigmatized sound will readily claim that it was just a "slip of the tongue"
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços



Sorry, I think I didn't make myself clear. I meant that where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used in São Paulo, the /r/ is used instead.


----------



## edupa

ronanpoirier said:


> Sorry, I think I didn't make myself clear. I meant that where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used in São Paulo, the /r/ is used instead.


 

Yes, the São Paulo city dialect is quite a different one altogether, you're absolutely right!


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> That's exactly why I suggested he learned from singers. When he comes to speak spontaneously, he will not make the gross mistake of not pronouncing the h sound at all.
> 
> A Goddess, a diva, no doubt. And she was only 21 at the time of that footage!


 

Check this vid for something a little closer to spontaneous production of final 'r' in infinitive form of verbs, as found in the youth dialect of midtown São Paulo city (including the guy hosting the video). 

I redded several R's where pertinent in the transcription below. Note how final 'r' in words other than verbs, such as _qualquer_, may at times also be rendered with a soft flow of air.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqx38342cXc


0:11 > Que que*r *dize*r* _Le Parkour_?

0:51 > Eu vi esse murinho, eu comecei a fica*r *preocupado.

1:00 > Não. Nem sempre é fácil. Mas a gente ultrapassa. Não tem que se*r* fácil, nem tem que se*r* tão difícil. 

1:14 > Salta*r* carro?

1:22 > Passa por cima, passa por dentro, entra pela janela, sai pela outra. O negócio é sai*r *fora.

1:28 > Tá. Ninguém vai conta*r *pra ela.

1:39 > Mas que carro? No trânsito, 'inda mais nesse trânsito da cidade de São Paulo, pra que usa*r *carro? A gente pode i*r *cortando caminho, pulando muro, saltando carro, pulando casa. Não precisa mais de carro, não. O Parkour veio pra acaba*r* com isso 

1:51 > Sim. Dependendo do seu nível. Dependendo do que você é capaz de faze*r*.

1:55 > Eu acho legal essa liberdade que os movimentos do esporte dão pra gente, que a gente consegue interagi*r* em qualquer lugar. Qualquer lugar pra gente agora é um lugar pra brinca*r*, pra se diverti*r*. Qualquer monumento é obstáculo. 

2:50 > Que que esses caras vão apronta*r*? 

3:13 > O pessoal da França – não tem o que fala*r*. Tem muita gente fazendo isso.

3:37 > Mas a gente tenta evita*r* o máximo quando é...i*r *em lugar particular, pra não suja*r*, pra não destrui*r* nada. 

3:50 > Eu vou fala*r* com a sua mãe, hein? 

4:03 > Bom, gente. Treina*r* - tudo bem. Agora, sai*r *correndo pela cidade fazendo isso...Ah...Eu vou precisa*r* de um bom motivo. Ah, vou...

4:35 > Ah... Agora, sim. Depois de resgata*r *o microfone, eu encerro a matéria. Acho que deu pra da*r *uma evoluída, né?


----------



## aedude94

THANKS so much everyone! You've all been a great help! Obrigado!


----------



## aedude94

I have another quick question about pronounciation. Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure. Also, is an "e" at the end of words always / most of the time or just sometimes prounouced as a "ee" sound? Is "o que" pronounced "oo kee" or "oh kay"? And is "quem" prounounced "kame" or "keem" or "kem"? Thanks so much! I just want to improve my Portuguese (I am learning Brazillian by the way). Thanks so much!


----------



## edupa

aedude94 said:


> I have another quick question about pronounciation. Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure. Also, is an "e" at the end of words always / most of the time or just sometimes prounouced as a "ee" sound? Is "o que" pronounced "oo kee" or "oh kay"? And is "quem" prounounced "kame" or "keem" or "kem"? Thanks so much! I just want to improve my Portuguese (I am learning Brazillian by the way). Thanks so much!


 

_word _> pronunciation

_o_ > oo [not only the one used as article or direct object, but also final _-o_ in such words as motiv*o,* monument*o*, mur*o*, carr*o*, all found in the transcription I posted above]

_os_ > oos [not only the one used as article or direct object, but also final _-os_ in words ]

final '_-e_' > (_often_) -ee

_o que_ > oo kay 

_quem_ > kaying 



Boa sorte!


----------



## aedude94

Obrigado muito!


----------



## edupa

aedude94 said:


> Obrigado muito!


 

De nada!

Mas a gente na verdade diz _*'muito obrigado'*_ (e não *obrigado muito*)



Abraços


----------



## ryba

aedude94 said:


> Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure.



A fonética dos artigos


Denis555 said:


> Oi Pessoal!
> A fonética dos artigos em _português brasileiro_ é mais curiosa do que pensamos!



Lol. Portuguese phonetics ain't easy, man.

I have a bunch of questions and I don't know whether or not to start a new thread.. *Thinking* Well, here they go:



edupa said:


> 1:51 > Sim. Dependendo do seu nível. Dependendo do que você é capaz de faze*r*.



The guy, when pronouncing "Dependendo" doesn't nasalize the "en" parts. Is it because of sloppiness or a is it a caracteristical trait of the _sotaqu_e he speaks in?

When he pronounces não, it sometimes sounds more like a nasal "ou" diphtong than a nasal "au", becoming quite similar to english "no.".. The same question as above..

I'm sorry for putting these questions here, I probably should have read the threads about the brazilian sotaques/accents carefully first...


----------



## edupa

> The guy, when pronouncing "Dependendo" doesn't nasalize the "en" parts. Is it because of sloppiness or a is it a caracteristical trait of the _sotaqu_e he speaks in?


 
The _en_ pronunciation you spotted in _dependendo_ is one of the most prominent features of the São Paulo City accent. It's also one of the features most mocked at by outsiders.

Unlike most parts of Brazil, the _-en-_ combination words such as dependendo in São Paulo receive a strong dyphthong sound _-ey-:_

de-pen-den-do 
/de-peyn-DEYN-doo/

Ok, here goes the typical phrase outsiders use to pick on _paulistanos_ (natives/residents of the city of São Paulo). See pronunciation below.

Não estou entendendo > (Não tô entendendo) 

[noom toh een-teyn-DEYN-doo]

It means _I don't understand / I don't get it_



> When he pronounces não, it sometimes sounds more like a nasal "ou" diphtong than a nasal "au", becoming quite similar to english "no.".. The same question as above..


 
Ryba,

In everyday Brazilian Portuguese, negative *não *is basically rendered in two ways*:*

A. /noom/ or /noo/ 

> When used in the middle of a sentence. Example:

_>> Eu *não *sei._


B. /nãu/ [_-ão_ sounds roughly like _oun_ in "ounce"]

> When used in final position or on its own, generally as a reply.

_>> Ela disse *não*._

_>> "Você viu?"_
_"*Não*"_

It follows pretty much the same behavior as the American pronunciation of modal verb _can_.

You can hear the two não's in the underlined sentence from the transcription of the youtube vid below:

1:39 > Mas que carro? No trânsito, 'inda mais nesse trânsito da cidade de São Paulo, pra que usar carro? A gente pode ir cortando caminho, pulando muro, saltando carro, pulando casa. Não precisa mais de carro, não. O Parkour veio pra acabar com isso 





> I'm sorry for putting these questions here, I probably should have read the threads about the brazilian sotaques/accents carefully first...


 
Feel free to ask

Abraços


----------



## ryba

Muito obrigado, edupa!



edupa said:


> Unlike most parts of Brazil, the _-en-_ combination words such as dependendo in São Paulo receive a strong dyphthong sound _-ey-:_
> 
> de-pen-den-do
> /de-peyn-DEYN-doo/



Muito interessante. É bastante parecido com isso que a gente faz por cá, em Polônia com a nossa nasal "ę":

ę => en (mais ou menos)

por ex.: wędka em teoria se pronuncia /vędka/, mas na realidade falamos quase /ventka/.

Quando procedido de velares "k" e "g", ę => eŋ  ("ŋ" like in english "bank" /bæŋk/)

por ex.: węgorz /vęgoʒ/ =>  /veŋgoʒ/

Acontece isso no português de São Paulo? Ou seja, há uma assimilação semelhante?

Isto é, algo como: engordar /eyŋgordár/ e encadear /eyŋkadeár/??

Um abraço.


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> Acontece isso no português de São Paulo? Ou seja, há uma assimilação semelhante?


Quer dizer _dis_similação... 
Assimilação é o que é a nasalização.


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> Quer dizer _dis_similação...
> Assimilação é o que é a nasalização.



Haha, sim, mas, se não estou enganado, é/será (?) também (de ponto de vista paulistano) uma assimilação, velarização, do som /n/ antes de consoante velar:
/n/ => /ŋ/


----------



## Outsider

Ah sim, entendo.


----------



## MOC

Está neste momento uma concorrente da Bahia no Um Contra Todos (programa da TV).

Vou apanhar o sotaque. 


EDIT: Eu sei que ninguém perguntou nada. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Pedrovski

Lol, também vi isso ontem .  Aliás foi a única razão que me fez parar e ver o programa na tv durante um bocado. O apresentador continua com as trapalhadas características dele como é habitual.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Lol, também vi isso ontem .  Aliás foi a única razão que me fez parar e ver o programa na tv durante um bocado. O apresentador continua com as trapalhadas características dele como é habitual.



risos 


LOL é americano.


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> risos
> 
> 
> LOL é americano.


 

Sim, os portugueses nunca tiveram grande imaginação para inventarem o seu próprio termo, as palavras "risos" ou "rs" acabaram por nunca se tornar uso corrente.

Mas tens razão.


----------



## Alandria

LOL e RS...
... tanto faz, depende do internauta brasileiro com que se está falando.


----------



## Alandria

Falaram sobre as vogais nasais, eu tenho um palpite.

Na minha opinião vogais no português não são bem nasais, elas são na verdade *nasalizadas* por uma velar nasal que nasaliza a vogal anterior.

Meu palpite (isso é só um palpite!!!!).

Formas de se pronunciar a palavra "são":

səwŋ (essa velar nasal nasaliza as duas vogais, está presente no meu dialeto, no dos mineiros, cariocas e brasilienses. Eu não sei descrever como diriam os nordestinos, me soa ligeiramente diferente o jeito que eles pronunciam as vogais nasalizadas, ou seja, mais "fanha", com certeza é outro alofone)

sə-wŋ (a velar nasal só nasaliza a semivogal W, pronúncia de *alguns* paulistanos e partes do sul)

S*ɐ*wŋ (pronúncia portuguesa, é ligeiramente mais aberta do que a nossa sem dúvida


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Falaram sobre as vogais nasais, eu tenho um palpite.
> 
> Na minha opinião vogais no português não são bem nasais, elas são na verdade *nasalizadas* por uma velar nasal que nasaliza a vogal anterior.
> 
> Meu palpite (isso é só um palpite!!!!).
> 
> Formas de se pronunciar a palavra "são":
> 
> səwŋ (essa velar nasal nasaliza as duas vogais, está presente no meu dialeto, no dos mineiros, cariocas e brasilienses. Eu não sei descrever como diriam os nordestinos, me soa ligeiramente diferente o jeito que eles pronunciam as vogais nasalizadas, ou seja, mais "fanha", com certeza é outro alofone)
> 
> sə-wŋ (a velar nasal só nasaliza a semivogal W, pronúncia de *alguns* paulistanos e partes do sul)
> 
> S*ɐ*wŋ (pronúncia portuguesa, é ligeiramente mais aberta do que a nossa sem dúvida




Pessoalmente acho que, quando muito, até nasalizo a letra seguinte e não a anterior.

Quanto à pronúncia portuguesa de "são" depende sem dúvida da região que for. Nos arredores do Porto essa vogal é fechadíssima.

Mas também é verdade que conheço um sítio onde "são" se pronuncia "sám" este "m" é o de "sem".


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Pessoalmente acho que, quando muito, até nasalizo a letra seguinte e não a anterior.
> 
> Quanto à pronúncia portuguesa de "são" depende sem dúvida da região que for. Nos arredores do Porto essa vogal é fechadíssima.
> 
> Mas também é verdade que conheço um sítio onde "são" se pronuncia "sám" este "m" é o de "sem".


 
'Sám"?

Acho que você exagerou, isso é contra a fonotática do português.
Se for assim, esse falante falaria "eles sámassim".  
A não ser que esteja se referindo à semivogal "j" nasalizada de "sem".

Outra coisa, pelo que entendi, sua pronúncia é mais próxima da dos paulistanos e sulistas, é isso? 

Eu me baseei na pronúncia de lisboa pra esboçar a pronúncia portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

Não exagerei, não. Dizem "sám" e "sabám" como quem diz "sápo". E esse falante não diria "sámassim" mas sim "sám éssim". Mas isto é um sotaque extremamente regionalizado. Em 99.9% de Portugal não se usa.

Eu não sei exactamente qual é a minha pronúncia porque vivi em várias zonas do país. Em Lisboa dizem que falo com pronúncia do norte. No Porto (norte) dizem-me que falo com pronúncia de "sul". Também não lhe saberia explicar qual a minha pronúncia quando comparada com pronúncias brasileiras, porque ainda as estou a aprender a distinguir.

Algumas características da minha pronúncia (excluindo regionalismos específicos de certas cidades).

Não troco V's por B's, prática corrente de Aveiro para cima. Não transformo "ou" em "ô", prática corrente para baixo de Coimbra. Segundo a minha namorada (que é Lisboeta) tenho uma forma estranha, presumo que nortenha, de dizer o "e" no início de algumas palavras (ex: "entro", "eu") e pelos vistos digo "sânha", "sâi" (em vez de "senha" e "sei"). Esta última descobri quando o Outsider chamou a atenção.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Não exagerei, não. Dizem "sám" e "sabám" como quem diz "sápo". E esse falante não diria "sámassim" mas sim "sám éssim".


Parece-me que o que o MOC está a querer dizer é que o "ã", em vez de ser um "â" nasal, é mesmo um "á" nasal, isto é, uma vogal aberta nasal. Isto acontece em algumas falas do norte de Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que o que o MOC está a querer dizer é que o "ã", em vez de ser um "â" nasal, é mesmo um "á" nasal, isto é, uma vogal aberta nasal. Isto acontece em algumas falas do norte de Portugal.


 
É possível. Acho que tem razão.

E daí talvez não tenha inteiramente. Está a falar provavelmente do sotaque de Braga (onde também já vivi). Nesse sotaque apesar de existir um á nasal, consegue perceber que existe um "o" a seguir. Nesta forma de dizer o "são" que estou a falar, não existe qualquer indicativo que ele lá esteja. Sabe diferenciar "mão" de "mãe" apenas pela diferença entre "má~m" e "má~im".


----------



## Outsider

É mais ou menos como quando o José Esteves diz "vamos lá cambada". Para a gente do sul, quase que soa a "combada".


----------



## Alandria

Nossa, eu não sabia disso. Valeu pelas informações, gente!


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> É mais ou menos como quando o José Esteves diz "vamos lá cambada". Para a gente do sul, quase que soa a "combada".


 
O sotaque do Porto é o mais fechado dos sotaques do norte. Este "á" que lhe estou a dizer é muito mais aberto que o usado no Porto. (Não me estou a lembrar ao certo como é a forma como esse personagem diz "cambada", logo estou apenas a supor)


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> O sotaque do Porto é o mais fechado dos sotaques do norte. Este "á" que lhe estou a dizer é muito mais aberto que o usado no Porto.


Ai! Estamo-nos a perder no meio da terminologia fonética. 

Uma característica dos sotaques do norte é a pronúncia mais frequente do "a" como uma vogal aberta. Por exemplo, "màior", "gàiola".

P.S. Quando o Herman José parodia os sotaques do norte, pronuncia por exemplo "bem" como "benhe". É a algo deste género que se refere, MOC?


----------



## MOC

Concordo com tudo o que disse. Eu acho foi que não percebeu o que eu quis dizer antes.

A abertura das vogais é sem dúvida uma das características dos sotaques do norte. O que eu quis dizer foi que de entre os sotaques do norte (pelo menos do literal norte), o do Porto é o mais fechado.

Um habitante da cidade do Porto com sotaque cerrado (e ao fim ao cabo é sempre destas pessoas que estamos a falar) não fará qualquer distinção entre as palavras "cão" e "com". Soará tudo a "com". Noutras localidades do norte será possível ouvir o tal "á" possivelmente anasalado que também se ouvirá em "mão".

De facto, as palavras gaiola e maior por exemplo, são ditas como "gáiola" e "máior" no Porto, mas também o são nas outras localidades do norte. 

Com isto quero dizer o quê? Existem semelhanças entre esses sotaques (obviamente) mas nos casos das diferenças, se estas se prenderem com a maior ou menor abertura de vogais, o mais natural é que o caso da vogal mais fechada ocorra no Porto.


----------



## kurumin

Os portugueses pronunciam os _b,g,d_ intervocais como os espanhóis e não como a gente?
Alguém sabe de onde veio essa pronúncia?

*bobo *[boβu]*
verdade *[vrδaδ]*
gago *[gaɣu]


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Os portugueses pronunciam os _b,g,d_ intervocais como os espanhóis e não como a gente?


Nem todos. Isso é mais habitual no centro e norte.



kurumin said:


> Alguém sabe de onde veio essa pronúncia?


É um tipo de lenição bastante comum.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Nem todos. Isso é mais habitual no centro e norte.


 

Isso quer dizer que o som de "verdade" não é o mesmo de "dado" por exemplo? Nunca notei.


----------



## Outsider

Não, quer dizer que o segundo "d" de "dado" é mais suave que o primeiro, parecido com o "th" da palavra inglesa "then".


----------



## MOC

Nunca tinha reparado.


----------



## edupa

Hi all!

I thought I'd write this stuff in English. Non-native speakers of Portuguese can practice listening to Brazilian Portuguese by following along the transcription of the video below. (clique em Paulinho to see the transcript)

This video features Brazilian singer-songwriters Marisa Monte and Paulinho da Viola (from Rio de Janeiro) talking about and performing a never-before-heard version of _Carinhoso_, a song written in 1917 by Pixinguinha.

Paulinho and Marisa' s accent: carioca


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Não, quer dizer que o segundo "d" de "dado" é mais suave que o primeiro, parecido com o "th" da palavra inglesa "then".


 
Isso de mudar o som de "d" para "th" eu vejo em certas regiões da Espanha, como em Madrid, por exemplo. [Aliás, o próprio presidente (que é de Castilla y León) fala assim].
pared - pareth
Madrid - Madrith
verdad - verdath

Será pura coincidência? 
O


----------



## faranji

olivinha said:


> Isso de mudar o som de "d" para "th" eu vejo em certas regiões da Espanha, como em Madrid, por exemplo. [Aliás, o próprio presidente (que é de Castilla y León) fala assim].
> pared - pareth
> Madrid - Madrith
> verdad - verdath
> 
> Será pura coincidência?
> O


 
Mas esse som, típico do centro da Espanha, não é o da 'th' na palavra inglesa 'then' mas o da palavra 'thanks'.


----------



## aedude94

Hi! I am trying to learn Portuguese and have a few concerns about the pronounciation of certain things. I speak Spanish and English, so a lot of Portuguese seems easy to learn, but the pronounciation is what is hard, but it is also my favorite part of the langauge! I love how Portuguese sounds! But I have a few questions. First, if I pronounce the "di" and end "de" sounds like a "gee" sound in English (like in sponGY), will I be understood where that sound is not made? Also, same questions with the "ti" and end "te". How does a final m or n affect the pronouciation of vowels? Is this similar to French, the nasal sounds there? Because I also know a bit of French, so any comparison could help. Finally, my really important questions, is R really pronounced as an English H? Well, at the beginning of words? How about at the end of words? Every verb (besides the verb for "to put" and its derivitives) ends in a R, so does that mean the ending of verbs are never pronounced as an R and only as an H? When do you pronounce the R as an English R? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Alandria

Here goes...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Vowels


----------



## MOC

All of those things you refered are related to Brazilian Portuguese, which is ok if it's what you're aiming for. None of those applies in Portugal Portuguese.


----------



## Outsider

Hello, welcome to the forum. 



aedude94 said:


> First, if I pronounce the "di" and end "de" sounds like a "gee" sound in English (like in sponGY), will I be understood where that sound is not made?


I live in such a region, and I would say yes. 



aedude94 said:


> Also, same questions with the "ti" and end "te".


Again, no problem if you pronounce them as "chee".



aedude94 said:


> How does a final m or n affect the pronouciation of vowels? Is this similar to French, the nasal sounds there? Because I also know a bit of French, so any comparison could help.


In Portuguese, nasal vowels at the end of words are usually indicated by adding an -_m_ (or -_ns_ in the plural). Generally, the situation is similar to French, with two important exceptions:


Traditionally, Portuguese had no words ending in -_n_, but some have appeared in scientific jargon recently. Their pronunciation varies. It seems to me that in Portugal the -_n_ tends to be fully pronounced, and does not nasalize the vowel, while in Brazil it tends to be read as though it were an -_m_.
The endings _-am_ and _-em_ (_-ens_ in the plural) are not only nasal, but they are also diphthongs. You can listen to their pronunciation here, and you can see the phonetic representation in the page Alandria linked to. So, _-am_ is not a plain nasal "a". To represent a nasal "a" at the end of words, we use _-ã_ (plural _-ãs_). The ending _-êm_ has a special pronunciation in some dialects. In others, it's pronounced just like _-em_.



aedude94 said:


> Finally, my really important questions, is R really pronounced as an English H? Well, at the beginning of words? How about at the end of words?


In many Brazilian dialects, yes. But the pronunciation of the "strong" R* varies considerably between dialects. We've had a couple of threads about this, but I'm not sure I can find one. Here's a good summary.

* As in Spanish, most Portuguese dialects have two kinds of R; the other one is a flap, just like the Spanish "r" in _pero_.



aedude94 said:


> Every verb (besides the verb for "to put" and its derivitives) ends in a R, so does that mean the ending of verbs are never pronounced as an R and only as an H?


The verb "to put" also ends with an -_r_: _pôr_. 

You will often notice that colloquially people don't pronounce the final -_r_ of infinitives (_falar_ becomes _falá_, and so on). This is particularly common in Brazil.



aedude94 said:


> When do you pronounce the R as an English R? Thanks so much!!!


The English R, which is an approximant, only exists in the Brazilian _caipira_ dialect, where it's used after vowels. Most Portuguese dialects do not have it.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> You will often notice that colloquially people don't pronounce the final -_r_ of infinitives (_falar_ becomes _falá_, and so on). This is particularly common in Brazil.


 
That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.

I suggest you listen to a lot of Brazilian music to get the hang of it. Why not get started here ? 

Cheers!


----------



## ryba

Hi, aedude94.

Here you've got two links to discussions concerning different kinds of pronunciation of R:

A letra R

Pronouncing the R like in Rodar

There might have been more discussions, just use the search.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.
> 
> I suggest you listen to a lot of Brazilian music to get the hang of it. Why not get started here ?
> 
> Cheers!


 
Macu, 

I'm inclined to agree with you as for the very soft flow of air that in general Brazilian dialect has replaced letter 'r' in the position being discussed.

Not sure though if songs are a good basis of comparison, as singing, like TV and radio achoring/narration, is a studied affair and singers are more often than not super careful as to how they pronounce the words they sing, to the point of training that. It's not at all spontaneous, you know.

By the way, Marisa Monte is what one would call a gooddess! 

  

Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> That's a wrong perception and you shouldn't try to speak like that. We actually pronounce the R, very slightly, by letting air out through our throats. You will notice that when you hear a Brazilian speaking softly, slowly or singing. Falah, not falá; amoh, not amô; ah ( ar, _air_), not á, and so on.


Hi. I understand what you are saying, and maybe you're right, but I would question your objection a little further. Is it possible that in careful pronunciation the final -_r_ is pronounced , but colloquially it (often) simplifies to zero?

By the way, my description is not based only on Brazilian Portuguese. Although not as frequent here, the Portuguese sometimes drop the final -_r_, too.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Macu,
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you as for the very soft flow of air that in general Brazilian dialect has replaced letter 'r' in the position being discussed.
> 
> Not sure though if songs are a good basis of comparison, as singing, like TV and radio achoring/narration, is a studied affair and singers are more often than not *super careful as to how they pronounce the words they sing*, to the point of training that. It's not at all spontaneous, you know.
> 
> By the way, Marisa Monte is what one would call a gooddess!
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços!


 
That's exactly why I suggested he learned from singers. When he comes to speak spontaneously, he will not make the gross mistake of not pronouncing the h sound at all.

A Goddess, a diva, no doubt. And she was only 21 at the time of that footage!


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Is it possible that in careful pronunciation the final -_r_ is pronounced , but colloquially it (often) simplifies to zero?




Yes, I can do it myself when I speak _really _fast, but it is not so often as foreign ears might assume. That's not the case when we speak at a normal pace. Ask a Brazilian to drop the h sound and you will immediately notice the difference. Moreover, foreign speakers don't usually speak so fast, so they'd better train the h sound carefully if they don't want to sound funny.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Why not speaking the final position R like in Spanish? That'd be easier since you speak Spanish. That's the pronunciation in Portugal and South of Brazil (including São Paulo, where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used). And it's kinda annoying to me, and I repeat, TO ME, the pronunciation of a final position R as /h/ or /x/.

So I'd tell you to pronounce initial R (both words and syllabe) and RR as your H and final position R (both words and syllabe) and intervocalic R as Spanish R.
By the way, we'd NEVER drop the final R in the inifinitive of the verbs "pôr and "vir"... although we do that for other verbs in infinitive... The reason? Don't ask me. That's the way things are. ^^

PS.: I've noticed that in Santa Catarina seashore, there are the three final position R pronunciation: like in Spanish, like English H and like English R (the _caipira_ pronunciation). And I've listened to people who made the three sounds at the same sentence!!!

PS².: My English is bad today.


----------



## edupa

> =ronanpoirier;2213194]Why not speaking the final position R like in Spanish? That'd be easier since you speak Spanish. That's the pronunciation in Portugal and South of Brazil (including São Paulo, where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used).


 

The flat intervocalic 'r' is a common feature of dialects from all over the state of São Paulo, including the city of São Paulo, especially, but not only, the area surrounding the city's midtown area.

This retroflex 'r' pronounced in the city of São Paulo is not as sharp as the caipira 'r', but it can get quite strong and noticeable as one goes closer to São Paulo's outskirts. 

Natives of São Paulo's midtown area (myself included) may at times produce a very soft variation of the retroflex 'r' in their speech. Speakers of that midtown dialect who happen to get "caught" producing such stigmatized sound will readily claim that it was just a "slip of the tongue" 

 

Abraços


----------



## ronanpoirier

edupa said:


> The flat intervocalic 'r' is a common feature of dialects from all over the state of São Paulo, including the city of São Paulo, especially, but not only, the area surrounding the city's midtown area.
> 
> This retroflex 'r' pronounced in the city of São Paulo is not as sharp as the caipira 'r', but it can get quite strong and noticeable as one goes closer to São Paulo's outskirts.
> 
> Natives of São Paulo's midtown area (myself included) may at times produce a very soft variation of the retroflex 'r' in their speech. Speakers of that midtown dialect who happen to get "caught" producing such stigmatized sound will readily claim that it was just a "slip of the tongue"
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços



Sorry, I think I didn't make myself clear. I meant that where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used in São Paulo, the /r/ is used instead.


----------



## edupa

ronanpoirier said:


> Sorry, I think I didn't make myself clear. I meant that where the _caipira_ pronunciation is not used in São Paulo, the /r/ is used instead.


 

Yes, the São Paulo city dialect is quite a different one altogether, you're absolutely right!


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> That's exactly why I suggested he learned from singers. When he comes to speak spontaneously, he will not make the gross mistake of not pronouncing the h sound at all.
> 
> A Goddess, a diva, no doubt. And she was only 21 at the time of that footage!


 

Check this vid for something a little closer to spontaneous production of final 'r' in infinitive form of verbs, as found in the youth dialect of midtown São Paulo city (including the guy hosting the video). 

I redded several R's where pertinent in the transcription below. Note how final 'r' in words other than verbs, such as _qualquer_, may at times also be rendered with a soft flow of air.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqx38342cXc


0:11 > Que que*r *dize*r* _Le Parkour_?

0:51 > Eu vi esse murinho, eu comecei a fica*r *preocupado.

1:00 > Não. Nem sempre é fácil. Mas a gente ultrapassa. Não tem que se*r* fácil, nem tem que se*r* tão difícil. 

1:14 > Salta*r* carro?

1:22 > Passa por cima, passa por dentro, entra pela janela, sai pela outra. O negócio é sai*r *fora.

1:28 > Tá. Ninguém vai conta*r *pra ela.

1:39 > Mas que carro? No trânsito, 'inda mais nesse trânsito da cidade de São Paulo, pra que usa*r *carro? A gente pode i*r *cortando caminho, pulando muro, saltando carro, pulando casa. Não precisa mais de carro, não. O Parkour veio pra acaba*r* com isso 

1:51 > Sim. Dependendo do seu nível. Dependendo do que você é capaz de faze*r*.

1:55 > Eu acho legal essa liberdade que os movimentos do esporte dão pra gente, que a gente consegue interagi*r* em qualquer lugar. Qualquer lugar pra gente agora é um lugar pra brinca*r*, pra se diverti*r*. Qualquer monumento é obstáculo. 

2:50 > Que que esses caras vão apronta*r*? 

3:13 > O pessoal da França – não tem o que fala*r*. Tem muita gente fazendo isso.

3:37 > Mas a gente tenta evita*r* o máximo quando é...i*r *em lugar particular, pra não suja*r*, pra não destrui*r* nada. 

3:50 > Eu vou fala*r* com a sua mãe, hein? 

4:03 > Bom, gente. Treina*r* - tudo bem. Agora, sai*r *correndo pela cidade fazendo isso...Ah...Eu vou precisa*r* de um bom motivo. Ah, vou...

4:35 > Ah... Agora, sim. Depois de resgata*r *o microfone, eu encerro a matéria. Acho que deu pra da*r *uma evoluída, né?


----------



## aedude94

THANKS so much everyone! You've all been a great help! Obrigado!


----------



## aedude94

I have another quick question about pronounciation. Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure. Also, is an "e" at the end of words always / most of the time or just sometimes prounouced as a "ee" sound? Is "o que" pronounced "oo kee" or "oh kay"? And is "quem" prounounced "kame" or "keem" or "kem"? Thanks so much! I just want to improve my Portuguese (I am learning Brazillian by the way). Thanks so much!


----------



## edupa

aedude94 said:


> I have another quick question about pronounciation. Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure. Also, is an "e" at the end of words always / most of the time or just sometimes prounouced as a "ee" sound? Is "o que" pronounced "oo kee" or "oh kay"? And is "quem" prounounced "kame" or "keem" or "kem"? Thanks so much! I just want to improve my Portuguese (I am learning Brazillian by the way). Thanks so much!


 

_word _> pronunciation

_o_ > oo [not only the one used as article or direct object, but also final _-o_ in such words as motiv*o,* monument*o*, mur*o*, carr*o*, all found in the transcription I posted above]

_os_ > oos [not only the one used as article or direct object, but also final _-os_ in words ]

final '_-e_' > (_often_) -ee

_o que_ > oo kay 

_quem_ > kaying 



Boa sorte!


----------



## aedude94

Obrigado muito!


----------



## edupa

aedude94 said:


> Obrigado muito!


 

De nada!

Mas a gente na verdade diz _*'muito obrigado'*_ (e não *obrigado muito*)



Abraços


----------



## ryba

aedude94 said:


> Ok, first, is "o" as in the direct object pronounced "oo" or "oh" or maybe even "aw"? I thought it was "oo" but one of my books has the pronounciation being as "oh". Then, is "os" pronounced "oos" or "ohs"? I think "oos" but I am not really sure.



A fonética dos artigos


Denis555 said:


> Oi Pessoal!
> A fonética dos artigos em _português brasileiro_ é mais curiosa do que pensamos!



Lol. Portuguese phonetics ain't easy, man.

I have a bunch of questions and I don't know whether or not to start a new thread.. *Thinking* Well, here they go:



edupa said:


> 1:51 > Sim. Dependendo do seu nível. Dependendo do que você é capaz de faze*r*.



The guy, when pronouncing "Dependendo" doesn't nasalize the "en" parts. Is it because of sloppiness or a is it a caracteristical trait of the _sotaqu_e he speaks in?

When he pronounces não, it sometimes sounds more like a nasal "ou" diphtong than a nasal "au", becoming quite similar to english "no.".. The same question as above..

I'm sorry for putting these questions here, I probably should have read the threads about the brazilian sotaques/accents carefully first...


----------



## edupa

> The guy, when pronouncing "Dependendo" doesn't nasalize the "en" parts. Is it because of sloppiness or a is it a caracteristical trait of the _sotaqu_e he speaks in?


 
The _en_ pronunciation you spotted in _dependendo_ is one of the most prominent features of the São Paulo City accent. It's also one of the features most mocked at by outsiders.

Unlike most parts of Brazil, the _-en-_ combination words such as dependendo in São Paulo receive a strong dyphthong sound _-ey-:_

de-pen-den-do 
/de-peyn-DEYN-doo/

Ok, here goes the typical phrase outsiders use to pick on _paulistanos_ (natives/residents of the city of São Paulo). See pronunciation below.

Não estou entendendo > (Não tô entendendo) 

[noom toh een-teyn-DEYN-doo]

It means _I don't understand / I don't get it_



> When he pronounces não, it sometimes sounds more like a nasal "ou" diphtong than a nasal "au", becoming quite similar to english "no.".. The same question as above..


 
Ryba,

In everyday Brazilian Portuguese, negative *não *is basically rendered in two ways*:*

A. /noom/ or /noo/ 

> When used in the middle of a sentence. Example:

_>> Eu *não *sei._


B. /nãu/ [_-ão_ sounds roughly like _oun_ in "ounce"]

> When used in final position or on its own, generally as a reply.

_>> Ela disse *não*._

_>> "Você viu?"_
_"*Não*"_

It follows pretty much the same behavior as the American pronunciation of modal verb _can_.

You can hear the two não's in the underlined sentence from the transcription of the youtube vid below:

1:39 > Mas que carro? No trânsito, 'inda mais nesse trânsito da cidade de São Paulo, pra que usar carro? A gente pode ir cortando caminho, pulando muro, saltando carro, pulando casa. Não precisa mais de carro, não. O Parkour veio pra acabar com isso 





> I'm sorry for putting these questions here, I probably should have read the threads about the brazilian sotaques/accents carefully first...


 
Feel free to ask

Abraços


----------



## ryba

Muito obrigado, edupa!



edupa said:


> Unlike most parts of Brazil, the _-en-_ combination words such as dependendo in São Paulo receive a strong dyphthong sound _-ey-:_
> 
> de-pen-den-do
> /de-peyn-DEYN-doo/



Muito interessante. É bastante parecido com isso que a gente faz por cá, em Polônia com a nossa nasal "ę":

ę => en (mais ou menos)

por ex.: wędka em teoria se pronuncia /vędka/, mas na realidade falamos quase /ventka/.

Quando procedido de velares "k" e "g", ę => eŋ  ("ŋ" like in english "bank" /bæŋk/)

por ex.: węgorz /vęgoʒ/ =>  /veŋgoʒ/

Acontece isso no português de São Paulo? Ou seja, há uma assimilação semelhante?

Isto é, algo como: engordar /eyŋgordár/ e encadear /eyŋkadeár/??

Um abraço.


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> Acontece isso no português de São Paulo? Ou seja, há uma assimilação semelhante?


Quer dizer _dis_similação... 
Assimilação é o que é a nasalização.


----------



## ryba

Outsider said:


> Quer dizer _dis_similação...
> Assimilação é o que é a nasalização.



Haha, sim, mas, se não estou enganado, é/será (?) também (de ponto de vista paulistano) uma assimilação, velarização, do som /n/ antes de consoante velar:
/n/ => /ŋ/


----------



## Outsider

Ah sim, entendo.


----------



## MOC

Está neste momento uma concorrente da Bahia no Um Contra Todos (programa da TV).

Vou apanhar o sotaque. 


EDIT: Eu sei que ninguém perguntou nada. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Pedrovski

Lol, também vi isso ontem .  Aliás foi a única razão que me fez parar e ver o programa na tv durante um bocado. O apresentador continua com as trapalhadas características dele como é habitual.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Lol, também vi isso ontem .  Aliás foi a única razão que me fez parar e ver o programa na tv durante um bocado. O apresentador continua com as trapalhadas características dele como é habitual.



risos 


LOL é americano.


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> risos
> 
> 
> LOL é americano.


 

Sim, os portugueses nunca tiveram grande imaginação para inventarem o seu próprio termo, as palavras "risos" ou "rs" acabaram por nunca se tornar uso corrente.

Mas tens razão.


----------



## Alandria

LOL e RS...
... tanto faz, depende do internauta brasileiro com que se está falando.


----------



## Alandria

Falaram sobre as vogais nasais, eu tenho um palpite.

Na minha opinião vogais no português não são bem nasais, elas são na verdade *nasalizadas* por uma velar nasal que nasaliza a vogal anterior.

Meu palpite (isso é só um palpite!!!!).

Formas de se pronunciar a palavra "são":

səwŋ (essa velar nasal nasaliza as duas vogais, está presente no meu dialeto, no dos mineiros, cariocas e brasilienses. Eu não sei descrever como diriam os nordestinos, me soa ligeiramente diferente o jeito que eles pronunciam as vogais nasalizadas, ou seja, mais "fanha", com certeza é outro alofone)

sə-wŋ (a velar nasal só nasaliza a semivogal W, pronúncia de *alguns* paulistanos e partes do sul)

S*ɐ*wŋ (pronúncia portuguesa, é ligeiramente mais aberta do que a nossa sem dúvida


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Falaram sobre as vogais nasais, eu tenho um palpite.
> 
> Na minha opinião vogais no português não são bem nasais, elas são na verdade *nasalizadas* por uma velar nasal que nasaliza a vogal anterior.
> 
> Meu palpite (isso é só um palpite!!!!).
> 
> Formas de se pronunciar a palavra "são":
> 
> səwŋ (essa velar nasal nasaliza as duas vogais, está presente no meu dialeto, no dos mineiros, cariocas e brasilienses. Eu não sei descrever como diriam os nordestinos, me soa ligeiramente diferente o jeito que eles pronunciam as vogais nasalizadas, ou seja, mais "fanha", com certeza é outro alofone)
> 
> sə-wŋ (a velar nasal só nasaliza a semivogal W, pronúncia de *alguns* paulistanos e partes do sul)
> 
> S*ɐ*wŋ (pronúncia portuguesa, é ligeiramente mais aberta do que a nossa sem dúvida




Pessoalmente acho que, quando muito, até nasalizo a letra seguinte e não a anterior.

Quanto à pronúncia portuguesa de "são" depende sem dúvida da região que for. Nos arredores do Porto essa vogal é fechadíssima.

Mas também é verdade que conheço um sítio onde "são" se pronuncia "sám" este "m" é o de "sem".


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Pessoalmente acho que, quando muito, até nasalizo a letra seguinte e não a anterior.
> 
> Quanto à pronúncia portuguesa de "são" depende sem dúvida da região que for. Nos arredores do Porto essa vogal é fechadíssima.
> 
> Mas também é verdade que conheço um sítio onde "são" se pronuncia "sám" este "m" é o de "sem".


 
'Sám"?

Acho que você exagerou, isso é contra a fonotática do português.
Se for assim, esse falante falaria "eles sámassim".  
A não ser que esteja se referindo à semivogal "j" nasalizada de "sem".

Outra coisa, pelo que entendi, sua pronúncia é mais próxima da dos paulistanos e sulistas, é isso? 

Eu me baseei na pronúncia de lisboa pra esboçar a pronúncia portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

Não exagerei, não. Dizem "sám" e "sabám" como quem diz "sápo". E esse falante não diria "sámassim" mas sim "sám éssim". Mas isto é um sotaque extremamente regionalizado. Em 99.9% de Portugal não se usa.

Eu não sei exactamente qual é a minha pronúncia porque vivi em várias zonas do país. Em Lisboa dizem que falo com pronúncia do norte. No Porto (norte) dizem-me que falo com pronúncia de "sul". Também não lhe saberia explicar qual a minha pronúncia quando comparada com pronúncias brasileiras, porque ainda as estou a aprender a distinguir.

Algumas características da minha pronúncia (excluindo regionalismos específicos de certas cidades).

Não troco V's por B's, prática corrente de Aveiro para cima. Não transformo "ou" em "ô", prática corrente para baixo de Coimbra. Segundo a minha namorada (que é Lisboeta) tenho uma forma estranha, presumo que nortenha, de dizer o "e" no início de algumas palavras (ex: "entro", "eu") e pelos vistos digo "sânha", "sâi" (em vez de "senha" e "sei"). Esta última descobri quando o Outsider chamou a atenção.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Não exagerei, não. Dizem "sám" e "sabám" como quem diz "sápo". E esse falante não diria "sámassim" mas sim "sám éssim".


Parece-me que o que o MOC está a querer dizer é que o "ã", em vez de ser um "â" nasal, é mesmo um "á" nasal, isto é, uma vogal aberta nasal. Isto acontece em algumas falas do norte de Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que o que o MOC está a querer dizer é que o "ã", em vez de ser um "â" nasal, é mesmo um "á" nasal, isto é, uma vogal aberta nasal. Isto acontece em algumas falas do norte de Portugal.


 
É possível. Acho que tem razão.

E daí talvez não tenha inteiramente. Está a falar provavelmente do sotaque de Braga (onde também já vivi). Nesse sotaque apesar de existir um á nasal, consegue perceber que existe um "o" a seguir. Nesta forma de dizer o "são" que estou a falar, não existe qualquer indicativo que ele lá esteja. Sabe diferenciar "mão" de "mãe" apenas pela diferença entre "má~m" e "má~im".


----------



## Outsider

É mais ou menos como quando o José Esteves diz "vamos lá cambada". Para a gente do sul, quase que soa a "combada".


----------



## Alandria

Nossa, eu não sabia disso. Valeu pelas informações, gente!


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> É mais ou menos como quando o José Esteves diz "vamos lá cambada". Para a gente do sul, quase que soa a "combada".


 
O sotaque do Porto é o mais fechado dos sotaques do norte. Este "á" que lhe estou a dizer é muito mais aberto que o usado no Porto. (Não me estou a lembrar ao certo como é a forma como esse personagem diz "cambada", logo estou apenas a supor)


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> O sotaque do Porto é o mais fechado dos sotaques do norte. Este "á" que lhe estou a dizer é muito mais aberto que o usado no Porto.


Ai! Estamo-nos a perder no meio da terminologia fonética. 

Uma característica dos sotaques do norte é a pronúncia mais frequente do "a" como uma vogal aberta. Por exemplo, "màior", "gàiola".

P.S. Quando o Herman José parodia os sotaques do norte, pronuncia por exemplo "bem" como "benhe". É a algo deste género que se refere, MOC?


----------



## MOC

Concordo com tudo o que disse. Eu acho foi que não percebeu o que eu quis dizer antes.

A abertura das vogais é sem dúvida uma das características dos sotaques do norte. O que eu quis dizer foi que de entre os sotaques do norte (pelo menos do literal norte), o do Porto é o mais fechado.

Um habitante da cidade do Porto com sotaque cerrado (e ao fim ao cabo é sempre destas pessoas que estamos a falar) não fará qualquer distinção entre as palavras "cão" e "com". Soará tudo a "com". Noutras localidades do norte será possível ouvir o tal "á" possivelmente anasalado que também se ouvirá em "mão".

De facto, as palavras gaiola e maior por exemplo, são ditas como "gáiola" e "máior" no Porto, mas também o são nas outras localidades do norte. 

Com isto quero dizer o quê? Existem semelhanças entre esses sotaques (obviamente) mas nos casos das diferenças, se estas se prenderem com a maior ou menor abertura de vogais, o mais natural é que o caso da vogal mais fechada ocorra no Porto.


----------



## kurumin

Os portugueses pronunciam os _b,g,d_ intervocais como os espanhóis e não como a gente?
Alguém sabe de onde veio essa pronúncia?

*bobo *[boβu]*
verdade *[vrδaδ]*
gago *[gaɣu]


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Os portugueses pronunciam os _b,g,d_ intervocais como os espanhóis e não como a gente?


Nem todos. Isso é mais habitual no centro e norte.



kurumin said:


> Alguém sabe de onde veio essa pronúncia?


É um tipo de lenição bastante comum.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Nem todos. Isso é mais habitual no centro e norte.


 

Isso quer dizer que o som de "verdade" não é o mesmo de "dado" por exemplo? Nunca notei.


----------



## Outsider

Não, quer dizer que o segundo "d" de "dado" é mais suave que o primeiro, parecido com o "th" da palavra inglesa "then".


----------



## MOC

Nunca tinha reparado.


----------



## edupa

Hi all!

I thought I'd write this stuff in English. Non-native speakers of Portuguese can practice listening to Brazilian Portuguese by following along the transcription of the video below. (clique em Paulinho to see the transcript)

This video features Brazilian singer-songwriters Marisa Monte and Paulinho da Viola (from Rio de Janeiro) talking about and performing a never-before-heard version of _Carinhoso_, a song written in 1917 by Pixinguinha.

Paulinho and Marisa' s accent: carioca


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Não, quer dizer que o segundo "d" de "dado" é mais suave que o primeiro, parecido com o "th" da palavra inglesa "then".


 
Isso de mudar o som de "d" para "th" eu vejo em certas regiões da Espanha, como em Madrid, por exemplo. [Aliás, o próprio presidente (que é de Castilla y León) fala assim].
pared - pareth
Madrid - Madrith
verdad - verdath

Será pura coincidência? 
O


----------



## faranji

olivinha said:


> Isso de mudar o som de "d" para "th" eu vejo em certas regiões da Espanha, como em Madrid, por exemplo. [Aliás, o próprio presidente (que é de Castilla y León) fala assim].
> pared - pareth
> Madrid - Madrith
> verdad - verdath
> 
> Será pura coincidência?
> O


 
Mas esse som, típico do centro da Espanha, não é o da 'th' na palavra inglesa 'then' mas o da palavra 'thanks'.


----------

